# wheel and drivers seat mock up



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres shots of the wheel /seat mock up-- powered the seats up to get the full range of motion,VERY comfy. A definite light at the tunnel moment when you can sit in the [email protected]!!!!!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool seats. it feels good to know the end is in sight. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Cool, is that a piece of polished stainless under the CF?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I assume your talking about the steering column- not polished but I believe a more brushed finish, it matches the steering wheel spokes


----------

